# Classical Conversations Cycle 2



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Cycle 2 Memory cards
Foundations Curriculum Guide
2 Tin Whistles
Classical Acts and Facts Science Cards ECO/ASTRO/PHYS
Cycle 2 Audio CD
Cycle 2 Memory Work Resource CD
Old Testament / Ancient Egypt History Cards
New Testament/ Ancient Greece History Cards
The Middle Ages History Cards
Explorers to 1815 History Cards
1815 to Modern History Cards 
The Core
Everything is in like new condition. Asking 175.00
Can email pictures


----------



## kgl51 (Feb 26, 2013)

Do you still have this? If so, I am very interested.


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi....sorry just say your response. We sold it. Thanks.


----------

